# Whats Ur Aggregate?



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

now when all the BISE results have been announced........everybody tell ur aggregate so that we might get an idea!


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

Whats ur aggregate?


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> now when all the BISE results have been announced........everybody tell ur aggregate so that we might get an idea!


What does BISE stand for?:s


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

board of intermediate secondary education. Basically NATELIE meant fsc marks


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> now when all the BISE results have been announced........everybody tell ur aggregate so that we might get an idea!


What's your's Natalie. I have 85.82% or something like that


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Latifa37 said:


> What does BISE stand for?:s


board of intermediate and secondary education .........of punjab

- - - Updated - - -



Bhatti1 said:


> What's your's Natalie. I have 85.82% or something like that


mine is being 85.88%.........its enough for bds but can someone plz tell my chances for mbbs.......and i mention i am gonna apply for foreign seats too so is this going to increase my chances?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Latifa37 said:
> 
> 
> > What does BISE stand for?:s
> ...


So our aggregates are almost same!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> So our aggregates are almost same!


yeah! r u applying on foreign seats? in that case u shall have a chance to be upgraded to a better college!

- - - Updated - - -

i have a confusion........ the candidates who get admission in open merit i mean as a local candidate will they be considered for foreign seats if they apply or just those who have aggregate less then the closing merit of open merit seats?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have no info whatsoever about foreign seats. As a local student I can't apply for foreign seats. Can I? That what I know!


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

you can apply on reserved foreign/overseas 76 seats only if you are dual national or if you or one of your parent have continuously stayed in any other country than pak for 5 years.


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

Tayyaba M said:


> Whats ur aggregate?


Any idea about what aggregate is needed for bahira medical college ISB /khi /Lahore


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> Latifa37 said:
> 
> 
> > What does BISE stand for?:s
> ...


 Does anyone have an idea about closing merits on foreign seats for BDS of specifically Riphah and IMDC uni?..


----------



## sadaqat792 (Sep 13, 2015)

88.83


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Futuresurgeon said:


> Any idea about what aggregate is needed for bahira medical college ISB /khi /Lahore


i applied for bahria last year....i got in with only 81%.....just didn't go.....closing merit was very less but in 70sss!


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

85.3


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

pill said:


> 85.3


ur in for sure atleast in bds!


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Natelie said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > 85.3
> ...


but i have no interest in bds.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

pill said:


> but i have no interest in bds.


its really cool.....u become a direct specialist after doing bds...dont have to wait till ur oldage to become an adept specialist!


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah thats a plus point. 
i am just not so sure if ill be able to do good in something i am not all that interested in. anyway, ill see. whats your aggregate btw?


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

pill said:


> yeah thats a plus point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natelie and I both have 85.8% aggregate.


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > yeah thats a plus point.
> ...


right. thats great! congratulations you both


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

pill said:


> yeah thats a plus point.
> i am just not so sure if ill be able to do good in something i am not all that interested in. anyway, ill see. whats your aggregate btw?


85.88%


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Natelie said:


> ur in for sure atleast in bds!


my aggregate is 81.69. do you think i have a chance in bds.if yes what are options.


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

lightning said:


> Natelie said:
> 
> 
> > ur in for sure atleast in bds!
> ...


you have a good chance in private sector. both mbbs and bds


----------



## Zubda (Sep 15, 2015)

my aggregate is 86.04 ..
and what I think is 85 Above are safe this year !


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

lightning said:


> my aggregate is 81.69. do you think i have a chance in bds.if yes what are options.


You really have a good aggregate. Most people die for MBBS with that aggregate and you might easily get into MBBS with that aggregate, But if you really want to pursue BDS in CMH I can PM you the stats of merit increase in CMH BDS 2013 and 2014.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I have 89.55 Alhamdullilah.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I have 89.55 Alhamdullilah.


with SAT or MCAT?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

81.9


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

With MCAT Natalie.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> With MCAT Natalie.


Wow! What was or score in MCAT?


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I got 980 Alhamdullilah.
Had all A*'s in my O and A Levels.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> I got 980 Alhamdullilah.
> Had all A*'s in my O and A Levels.


applying for foreign seats?


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Skandril said:


> You really have a good aggregate. Most people die for MBBS with that aggregate and you might easily get into MBBS with that aggregate, But if you really want to pursue BDS in CMH I can PM you the stats of merit increase in CMH BDS 2013 and 2014.


that would be swell. thanks


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Is any one of giving entrance test of federal medical and dental college???


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

Natelie said:


> applying for foreign seats?


Nope. I don't have dual nationality or foreign visa.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> Nope. I don't have dual nationality or foreign visa.


With all A*'s in A and O level and 980 in Entrance test you should be an automatic in any Medical College in Pakistan. You should still be able to get into any college of your choosing but the way IBCC has stacked the odds, you are probably on the edge, hopefully on the right side of the edge.
You might as well have taken the SAT and SAT2 and applied to Aga Khan and I am sure you would done good and gotten in as they sort of pursue a holistic admission approach. They have rotation agreements with several US Hospitals and that would have helped in future.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

escalations said:


> With all A*'s in A and O level and 980 in Entrance test you should be an automatic in any Medical College in Pakistan. You should still be able to get into any college of your choosing but the way IBCC has stacked the odds, you are probably on the edge, hopefully on the right side of the edge.
> You might as well have taken the SAT and SAT2 and applied to Aga Khan and I am sure you would done good and gotten in as they sort of pursue a holistic admission approach. They have rotation agreements with several US Hospitals and that would have helped in future.


That's the thing. See, due to some personal issues I couldn't leave my family alone therefore going to.Aga Khan was just like going abroad, and if I had the option to leave I'd have chosen either way. But then, there are also the costs involved as in AKU and especially abroad, medical is really expensive. So, I am stuck with government medical schools but it's a shame that on the O/A Levels side I have grades for which my friends and teachers wanted me to apply to Cambridge or Harvard but on the Pakistani side of things, I probably wont be going to KE because my merit isn't high enough (unless it closes below 89.5%)
It's unfair and I feel frustrated due to this that our education system has such a handicap against us A Level students, even if I get distinctions my maximum marks are still going to equate to 990. 
I'm disappointed but whatever Allah chooses for me.


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> escalations said:
> 
> 
> > With all A*'s in A and O level and 980 in Entrance test you should be an automatic in any Medical College in Pakistan. You should still be able to get into any college of your choosing but the way IBCC has stacked the odds, you are probably on the edge, hopefully on the right side of the edge.
> ...


I can understand the frustration, trust me. i had straight A*s in O level and straight As in A level, but mcat ruined it for me. you are way better and one lucky guy i must say. AIMC is excellent so be happy for what you have. mcat must not have this weightage. 50% is just too much. Fsc or A level doesnt make as much of a difference as marks in mcat.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

pill said:


> I can understand the frustration, trust me. i had straight A*s in O level and straight As in A level, but mcat ruined it for me. you are way better and one lucky guy i must say. AIMC is excellent so be happy for what you have. mcat must not have this weightage. 50% is just too much. Fsc or A level doesnt make as much of a difference as marks in mcat.


Yeah thanks. And I agree.
Just out of curiosity, what are you doing now? Did you go private?


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

i might. waiting for the merit list, though.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

How much decrease in merit is expected?

- - - Updated - - -



pill said:


> 85.3


What's going to be your preference now?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

AsadShahbaz said:


> That's the thing. See, due to some personal issues I couldn't leave my family alone therefore going to.Aga Khan was just like going abroad, and if I had the option to leave I'd have chosen either way. But then, there are also the costs involved as in AKU and especially abroad, medical is really expensive. So, I am stuck with government medical schools but it's a shame that on the O/A Levels side I have grades for which my friends and teachers wanted me to apply to Cambridge or Harvard but on the Pakistani side of things, I probably wont be going to KE because my merit isn't high enough (unless it closes below 89.5%)
> It's unfair and I feel frustrated due to this that our education system has such a handicap against us A Level students, even if I get distinctions my maximum marks are still going to equate to 990.
> I'm disappointed but whatever Allah chooses for me.


That is understandable and in all instances, family comes first. You have a stellar academic record and with that you will be fine regardless of which Govt Medical college you go to in Lahore.


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> How much decrease in merit is expected?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


expected merit is around 85.0 some are saying it might decrease to 84.5 but around 85 is more likely. and i hope to make it to the merit list; if not then shalamar most probably. whats your aggregate btw?


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

pill said:


> expected merit is around 85.0 some are saying it might decrease to 84.5 but around 85 is more likely. and i hope to make it to the merit list; if not then shalamar most probably. whats your aggregate btw?


 My merit is 86.18 but I have an issue which kind of makes it a huge problem due to my less score.


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

escalations said:


> That is understandable and in all instances, family comes first. You have a stellar academic record and with that you will be fine regardless of which Govt Medical college you go to in Lahore.


Right. Thankyou.


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > expected merit is around 85.0 some are saying it might decrease to 84.5 but around 85 is more likely. and i hope to make it to the merit list; if not then shalamar most probably. whats your aggregate btw?
> ...


You have a great aggregate, congratulations! 
I hope Allah sorts out all of your problems and sets all of us onto the right paths.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

It's just that I expected a lot more. But thankyou so much. Did you ever think about repeating?


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> It's just that I expected a lot more. But thankyou so much. Did you ever think about repeating?


sounds too depressing. and knowing myself, i am sure i wouldnt be studying till the next summer, so lets just hope i get into a medical college


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

pill said:


> sounds too depressing. and knowing myself, i am sure i wouldnt be studying till the next summer, so lets just hope i get into a medical college


Yeah it is I bet. If the merit drops you could make it but in any case what would be your prime preference?


----------



## Khizer Azeem (Aug 13, 2015)

pill said:


> sounds too depressing. and knowing myself, i am sure i wouldnt be studying till the next summer, so lets just hope i get into a medical college


85.3 is kinda sure shot admission tbh. Don't know why you're worried :/


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > sounds too depressing. and knowing myself, i am sure i wouldnt be studying till the next summer, so lets just hope i get into a medical college
> ...


if i get into khwaja safdar, sialkot, ill be beyond happy. if private then i am considering shalamar. what do you think?


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Khizer Azeem said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > sounds too depressing. and knowing myself, i am sure i wouldnt be studying till the next summer, so lets just hope i get into a medical college
> ...


how can you be so sure? its just 'expected' to drop, you know. nothing for sure. i hate being unsure. but thanks a lot for sounding so optimistic!


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

pill said:


> if i get into khwaja safdar, sialkot, ill be beyond happy. if private then i is m considering shalamar. what do you think?


I think you could make it to government maybe of not your choice but still chances are as merit is expected to decrease. And yes shalimar is good too but CMH is the best in private. Ps have you applied to army medical college?


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > if i get into khwaja safdar, sialkot, ill be beyond happy. if private then i is m considering shalamar. what do you think?
> ...


cmh asks for the whole fees at one time. shalamar allows installments and even has scholarships so i was hoping go get that. and no i havent applied there.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Can any one plz tell me which one is better? Gujranwala or Khawaja Safdar plz tell me. I am really worried. More over plz tell me plz when will admission form and prospectus will be available, 1 Oct???


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Can any one plz tell me which one is better? Gujranwala or Khawaja Safdar plz tell me. I am really worried. More over plz tell me plz when will admission form and prospectus will be available, 1 Oct???


yes from 1st of october till thr 10th of oct.


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

pill said:


> cmh asks for the whole fees at one time. shalamar allows installments and even has scholarships so i was hoping go get that. and no i havent applied there.


Btw what do you think which one is the best RMC, Ameer ud din and sheikh zayed lahore?
And best of luck for your future, it will all work out Insh a Allah.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

well gujranwala is betterthen sailkot bahtti and rmc is better then ameer uddin civilian!


----------



## pill (Sep 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > cmh asks for the whole fees at one time. shalamar allows installments and even has scholarships so i was hoping go get that. and no i havent applied there.
> ...





Civillian said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > cmh asks for the whole fees at one time. shalamar allows installments and even has scholarships so i was hoping go get that. and no i havent applied there.
> ...


Thank you so much. I wish the same for you and all the rest of us here. and RMC better than the other two i think.


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Civillian said:


> pill said:
> 
> 
> > cmh asks for the whole fees at one time. shalamar allows installments and even has scholarships so i was hoping go get that. and no i havent applied there.
> ...


Hey Civilian what's your aggregate???


----------



## Bhatti1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Natelie said:


> well gujranwala is betterthen sailkot bahtti and rmc is better then ameer uddin civilian!


Thanks Natelie. BTW what will u select on your priority list?


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Hey Civilian what's your aggregate???


My aggregate is 86.18


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhatti1 said:


> Thanks Natelie. BTW what will u select on your priority list?


still confused! may be rmc then gujranwala and so on!


----------

